# Why I play forged blades...



## HoganGolf (Jan 30, 2011)

I started playing forged blades by pure accident. Was playing Nike Slingshots until I picked up a set of Hogan PCs at a flea market for $10 (only because they looked beautiful). Didn't even know about Hogan then. Took them to the range, and couldn't hit them if my life depended on it. The fact that the original grips were on the clubs didn't help. But I kept at it and eventually grooved my swing to hit them right. I just couldn't believe how sweet the shots felt and how the ball flew and landed with hardly a bounce.

Ever since then, I have come to know alot more about Hogan, his clubs, and have forced myself to work at my game, both on and off-season. IMHO, practicing with some blades will eventually develop muscle-memory that will improve your overall game. In fact, golf is the only sport I have played where the "experts" tell you to improve your performance by equipment (play a weaker flex shaft/play game improvement clubs) rather than by enhancing your physical attributes (strength, speed, balance, flexibility..etc..), technique, and hard practice.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree about the sweet feel of the forge when you hit the sweet spot it is one of the things that keeps you coming back to the game.


----------

